# About.com- Most Embarrassing Passing Gas Stories



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

The brave stories that some of you have shared regarding the awful experience of bathroom accidents made me realize the importance of having a safe place to talk about embarrassing digestive symptoms. This inspired my newest Readers Share article:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

